# How long will it take pigeons to lay eggs again ?



## Nazmul

Hi everybody

My pigeons already have a squab(a chick). They r mating..When will my pigeon lay eggs again..Should I move the squab to another place so that it can lay eggs again ???Or should i keep them as they r , they will lay eggs when the right times comes ??

Pls reply ..


----------



## sreeshs

Hi Nazmul, usually a breeding pair can lay eggs from around or after 21 days from the first hatch. How old is the squab now ?

If the nest box have appropriate space to accomodate the incubating pigeons and the squab, you need not remove it. I suggest you can provide a nest bowl for the pair so that it can lay the second set of eggs in that.


----------



## Nazmul

thank you sreeshs for ur reply.
The squab is 2 weeks old...When do u think the pigeons will lay eggs again ?I have already provided a nest bowl previously..and the squab from the previously hatched eggs is there...So now im worried that there is no space in the box for the pigeons to lay eggs..What do i do ?? Do u think the pigeons will lay eggs now ??


----------



## victor miller

Hi

I Use The Double Nest System That Give Each Pair Two Nest So When There Is Baby's In One Nest If They Wish They Can Go Back On Eggs In The 2nd Nest They Will Lay In The Nest With The Baby's If There Is Not A 2nd Nest For Them And They Are Good Pigeons. If You Have Room Put A 2nd Nest Next To The One With The Baby In It


----------



## Flapdoodle

If the squab is two weeks old they could lay in about a week. You say they are mating, usually around ten days or so after she will lay..


----------



## spirit wings

add another nest bowl to the nest box, they should lay in that...do not remove the baby.


----------



## Nazmul

thank you guys for reply.
So it seems that pigeons lay eggs even if they already have a squab..????? I thought they would not lay eggs until the squab is fully grown..


----------



## jmaxpsi

After they lay the new eggs, the male takes the role of feeding the fledgling(s). At this point they are most likely weaning out. Not to worry, good parents will take good care of their offsprings. Just watch and you'll understand.


----------



## spirit wings

Nazmul said:


> thank you guys for reply.
> So it seems that pigeons lay eggs even if they already have a squab..????? I thought they would not lay eggs until the squab is fully grown..


yes, they do not waste any time getting ready for the next clutch...as said the cock bird takes over feeding pretty much when the hen lays both her eggs and starts sitting... that is why it is so important to have fake eggs to control population.


----------



## sreeshs

Also you can give calcium suppliments to the pair in the form of crushed oyester shells, egg shells etc, which will help them in reinstating the calcium deprived due to laying the eggs


----------



## Nazmul

ok , thank you guys..


----------



## Nazmul

My pijies have laid eggs again but as I was worried...The hen laid eggs with the other chick..I tried using the double nest system but it didnt work..The chick kept on moving towards the nest where it hatched from the egg..Now the chick keeps on moving around the nest..Right now it is with the egg and its mother..What do i do ??? Will there be any problem if the egg,chick and the hen bird stays 2gether in the nest..Btw the nest is not even that big to accomodate both the chick and the hen bird..


----------



## sreeshs

Have the chicks started eating themselves ? You can make them practice by keeping them along with the other pigeons when feeding, but keep an eye that they dont get hurt. The cock will feed them even if they are out of the nest, but if its an open loft then its not advised as it will be an easy catch for predators. But pigeons do accomodate well so as long as the incubation is not disturbed it should not be a worrying situation


----------



## Nazmul

well thats where the question lies ...will the existence of the chick disturb the incubation ??


----------



## YaSin11

Nazmul,
Salam. I had a similar situation before. I dont think it will disturb the incubation, as I had 2 eggs hatch while chick was in same space. Try to move your chick to another nest, they might sqeak a bit but it's for their own good. Is the baby chick eating on it's own? It should be by now,try putting the chick in a seperate space. Good luck. Peace.


----------



## Nazmul

Yes the baby chick eats on its own these days but not too much , it eats little... I tried putting the chick in a different place but it comes back ..According to u,the incubation is not disturbed so shoud i leave the chick on its own...???


----------



## sreeshs

If the incubation is not disturbed then you need not force them to another cage, thats what I think


----------



## coyotejoe

I don't know if this happens often but once was too often for me. I had one chick which insisted on staying in the new nest where the parents were setting a pair of new eggs. When the new eggs hatched one chick disappeared the first day and the other was found dead in the nest after four days. Those parents now have two more new eggs and I've seen the cock driving the young bird away from the new nest. I guess once was enough for the cock too.


----------



## YaSin11

Coyotejoe : LOL! Same here, seen the father drive away the chick/fledging.

Nazmul : you can leave the chick till the hatching if you want, but once they hatch, then definately think of relocating the chick/by then fledging. For now, no problem in my personal opinion.  Let us know when the babies arrive hopefully.


----------



## Nazmul

ok ..thank you guys ..


----------



## Jay3

Unless you really want these new babies, you could always switch the eggs out with fake until after the first babies are weaned. Then let them mate again.


----------



## Guest

Im gonna have to go with jay3 here and say switch the eggs out for fakes and by the time they get to the next round of eggs the youngbirds should be out of the nest by then and all should be well


----------



## Nazmul

Yess  i should buy some fake eggs .Huh ha.


----------

